# new megafactories



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Two nights is behind the scene's looks at rolls royce sky channel 526 9.00pm :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

i saw this advertised when watching the one on the lambo factory. That was quite the work place, i am sure the roller will be equally as impressive. A good interesting watch for the car fan this series


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

watched the lambo one last week on anytime, awesome programme - looking forward to RR tonight


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone know if teh Lambo one is being re-run - I was looking for it yesterday but only checked Discovery and Turbo - didn't realise it was on Nat Geo!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

they are re run on the thursday around 3pm it be on again soon thow


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Thomas :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

kev dont u start please dawn has a lot to ans for :lol:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

BJM said:


> Anyone know if teh Lambo one is being re-run - I was looking for it yesterday but only checked Discovery and Turbo - didn't realise it was on Nat Geo!


It was on sky anytime but dont know if it still is


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> kev dont u start please dawn has a lot to ans for :lol:


:lol:


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

catch the pigeo said:


> It was on sky anytime but dont know if it still is


Cheers for that - cant watch it the now and its last chance - but pushing the R put it straight into my planner as recorded - didn't know you could do that!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

buckas said:


> watched the lambo one last week on anytime, awesome programme - looking forward to RR tonight


Watched the Lambo factory episode. Really enjoyed seeing it.

Cheers for the heads up Tom :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

http://natgeotv.com/uk/megafactories

Audi this week R8 to be exact.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I enjoyed the Lambo factory the most so far


----------

